# No Olympus cameras listed at Lens corrections



## Georg Lulich (Feb 20, 2018)

Operating System: OS X 10.11.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC

No Olympus cameras are listed under Lens corrections, LR shows "Unknown" even with Import, although the camera profile (Olympus ZX-2) is in the Resources folder. What can I do about that?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2018)

Olympus lens corrections are applied in camera for JPEGs and Lightroom automatically applies them to raw files. You don't have to do anything.


----------



## Georg Lulich (Feb 20, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Olympus lens corrections are applied in camera for JPEGs and Lightroom automatically applies them to raw files. You don't have to do anything.
> View attachment 10651



Thank you so much for taking your time to explain!

The strange thing is, that in my latest CC Classic 7.2 CR 10.2 (I use the Swedish as primary language) it says: "No matching profile was possible to find automatically" with a warning sign. Feels quite confusing, as your Windows version indicates a reassuring solution. Hm …


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2018)

Notice the _other_ arrow. You need to remove the check mark from "Aktivera...".


----------



## Georg Lulich (Feb 20, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Notice the _other_ arrow. You need to remove the check mark from "Aktivera...".


 
Yes, I was thinking about that, in that case it shows absolutely _nothing_ where the warning was earlier. It is probably as you say, LR applies the correct lens profile, but in the OSX version does it "secretly" … Probably poor programming of the interface I guess. Anyway, I think this should be communicated clearly (like in W) to avoid confusion.

It feels, however, better now, thank you for you kindness and time Hal!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2018)

Lightroom will not say anything if you are looking at a JPEG. The camera has already applied corrections in that case.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 20, 2018)

Both with my E-M1s of the past and my current E-M1 II bodies....Lr auto does lens corrections when using any of my Olympus Pro lenses.  Zero problems.    Same goes for my friends who use m43 Panasonic system bodies and lenses.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 21, 2018)

That's just another reason to use olympus camera


----------



## davidedric (Feb 21, 2018)

Just to add a wrinkle.  If you Import a Panasonic (and I assume Olympus) RAW into Lightroom and then pass the RAW to DxO PhotoLab or earlier, PhotoLab ignores the Lightroom correction and apples its own.  So if you pass it back as a TIFF or whatever, you'll have two images with different corrections applied.

Dave


----------

